
Ask HN: How do you manage the immensity of online items you wish to remember? - hellofunk
I recently remembered a site link I had &quot;saved&quot; somewhere to view again later, but when I went to look for it later...<p>I realized it could have been a browser bookmark on mobile, or a different browser bookmark on desktop, or maybe just a tweet I &quot;liked&quot; for easy finding later? Or maybe it was a question I starred on StackOverflow to find later, or possibly I upvoted it on HN to &quot;quickly&quot; find later, but was it an HN submission or a comment? Or maybe I emailed it to myself, as I often do, and it was in my inbox? So many places..<p>I&#x27;m looking for recommendations for an easy way to save any link from any device and quickly view it later (i.e. not a text file in Dropbox). I don&#x27;t want to be tied to a specific third-party service, like a browser sync, especially since different browsers perform differently on different devices and I don&#x27;t want to be tied to one browser.<p>Any suggestions? I&#x27;ll be sure to bookmark this thread...
======
rajsingh
I've also been haunted by this dilemma as well. For now I've settled on using
[https://getpocket.com](https://getpocket.com) although I worry how my data
might be used.

